# Dollar Tree= amazing new decorations!



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Creepy cloth, pictures, SCENE SETTERS, rats, bat, skulls, body parts, CROWS, skull cemetery gates, very well lit flickering tea lights/candles (3 for a $1.00) and MORE!!!!

I have about 5 dollar tree's in my area and ALL of them had different things. I hope you find what you're looking for at yours!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've spent about $40 there in the past 3 weeks! Every time i go i buy about $10 worth of stuff
Just the other day I bought 8 crows!


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

I have bought over 15pictures, 15 creepy clothes, over 5 flickering lights and God doesn't even want me to say how much i spent today on scene setters...lol.

I also wanted to mention--they have spider webs that actually are not bad for their price. $1.00!!!!! Not as cheap quality as i thought they would be.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Dollar Tree. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Hooray! I'm not the only one with the 1dollar bug!
everything here minus the drop down spider($5) & witch light cover($1.99) was $1.00!
I will be going back soon!
$Tree & Dollar General are impressing me this season! Does yours have severed feet & hands? I'm addicted.


----------



## randyjb77 (May 13, 2010)

The only problem with the dollar tree is every time I go in I walk out spending at least 20 bucks


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, which Orlando stores have the scene setters? Haven't seen them in Seminole county and would love to find some. We do have the silhouettes that are great.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

I noticed they had very nice rats and spiders for a dollar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL! I cleaned them out of Spiders! Those Spiders are Goooooood for $1 each!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the "alien" heads trying to be skulls! lol


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm... my Dollar Tree has the same old mini tombstones and skulls but very little else. I'll have to check other stores when I go out of town.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

The murals with the stone walls in the background with the jack-o's on the bottom are my favorite! They go on my garage door and look excellent!

A heads up for those that my be interested.... they now also have piles of large window stickers that include everything from jack-o's, skellys, to organs, blood splatters, and small scene setters like a zombie peeking out of a cracked door. I also saw large 3ft bats, eyeballs, small styrofoam carvable pumpkins, and tons of candy including a cardboard coffin with gummy body parts inside.

Now.... if only the 99 Cent Only stores would bring out their stuff already!


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know if it wasn't for them I would pay so much more money each year. I paid $8 for crows last year on Ebay and the next day found them for a buck!!! UUUGGGGHHHH anyway I will need to hit mine as well..


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

No Creepy Cloths at my dollar tree yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK, which Orlando stores have the scene setters? Haven't seen them in Seminole county and would love to find some. We do have the silhouettes that are great.


Hi BR1MSTON3, they are located near the cups, cup cake holders, candy bowls and table cloths. They are actually door covers but if you buy several (which in the end equal to less then an actual scene setter price) they will easily make for a great room setter. Look closely because both dollar stores I've been to covered them up with silly wrap around a "tree witches and skeletons" setters.

The Oviedo Mall's Dollar Tree has them and the one in Winter Park near the Cheesecake factory have them for sure.

The Oviedo Mall Dollar Tree put out these AWESOME window clings and ground stickers today. They are so AWESOME.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Heads up everyone, Creepy Clothes, Rats and Spiders are going QUICK! One of the DT stores I have been to already SOLD OUT!

Maybe lack on the manager for not ordering enough or just us haunters know how to stock up on good products with good prices!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I plan on getting the Dollar Tree skulls and make a ghost circle for my side yard. My Dollar Tree has scene setters that looks a wall complete peeling wallpaper, spiders and wooden wall about half way down.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

I went there the other day, i have a dollar tree and big lots next door to each other! Shopping decorations Heaven lol

I got the crows, a skeleton for my cemetery, the black cloth, some little decorations for the cemeatry, the garland of skeletons i am going to cut and tie individually into my tree,i got a spooky doorbell, the black "trees" 2ft tall with purple lights 3 of them for 12 dollars. I shopped at both places.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

cool halloweenlurker heres what i got
Dollar Tree







Dollar General


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My stores don't have much...just a few endcaps and.....CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

joossa said:


> The murals with the stone walls in the background with the jack-o's on the bottom are my favorite! They go on my garage door and look excellent!
> 
> A heads up for those that my be interested.... they now also have piles of large window stickers that include everything from jack-o's, skellys, to organs, blood splatters, and small scene setters like a zombie peeking out of a cracked door. I also saw large 3ft bats, eyeballs, small styrofoam carvable pumpkins, and tons of candy including a cardboard coffin with gummy body parts inside.
> 
> Now.... if only the 99 Cent Only stores would bring out their stuff already!


I love the sticker type decor. Mine had the ones you put on your toilet lid that looks like tarantulas are coming out. I had to install a new white seat(instead of my blue one) just so I can use them 
The door clings fit great on my glass patio doors and stick with no tape. I usually use the ones of the cemetery scene with ghosts because of the wooded area in the background...it looks more real that way!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting story here about Dollar Tree. This past weekend, we went to one of the Dallas area Spirit Halloween stores that were open to check out what all they had. As we walked through the store, they were fully stocked and had everything out except the new Frankenstien, Ragen, and Ghostface. All the other props were out, but not on display (still boxed). We were looking for more Skulls, Spiders, and Rats to add this year, but no big purchases were planned. 

My GF spoted a really interesting Rat that looked real and was very creepy. Priced at $2.99, I thought it was a little high, but went to pick it up anyway. As we went to check out, I must have dropped the Rat somewhere and ended up not buying it (I almost went back for it, but something said don't worry about it). As we left the store, I looked over and saw a Dollar Tree in the same shopping area and so we decided to see what they have for this year (I usually hit DT, but for some reason, I haven't been this season for Halloween). When we walked in, the first thing I spoted among the Halloween stuff what the exact same Rat that Spirit had, but at $1.99 less! I bought several of those along with their large and small Spiders. All of which were very impressive! We ended up going to Michael's for some shopping as well and what do you know... they had the same DT Spiders, at double the cost! 

-Good thing I didn't buy from Spirit! The Lesson, check Dollar Tree first!


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

MrNightmare said:


> Interesting story here about Dollar Tree. This past weekend, we went to one of the Dallas area Spirit Halloween stores that were open to check out what all they had. As we walked through the store, they were fully stocked and had everything out except the new Frankenstien, Ragen, and Ghostface. All the other props were out, but not on display (still boxed). We were looking for more Skulls, Spiders, and Rats to add this year, but no big purchases were planned.
> 
> My GF spoted a really interesting Rat that looked real and was very creepy. Priced at $2.99, I thought it was a little high, but went to pick it up anyway. As we went to check out, I must have dropped the Rat somewhere and ended up not buying it (I almost went back for it, but something said don't worry about it). As we left the store, I looked over and saw a Dollar Tree in the same shopping area and so we decided to see what they have for this year (I usually hit DT, but for some reason, I haven't been this season for Halloween). When we walked in, the first thing I spoted among the Halloween stuff what the exact same Rat that Spirit had, but at $1.99 less! I bought several of those along with their large and small Spiders. All of which were very impressive! We ended up going to Michael's for some shopping as well and what do you know... they had the same DT Spiders, at double the cost!
> 
> -Good thing I didn't buy from Spirit! The Lesson, check Dollar Tree first!


Wow that's interesting, I went to all those stores the same day too, and noticed the same thing! Some good deals to be had at DT.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

My DT here in Nevada, has some rats and body parts. But 4 huge sections of Christmas items.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Christmas already??  Why do they waste good store space on Christmas when they could be filling it with Halloween awesomeness?? It's beyond me!

Anybody got pics of their DT finds? They don't have those stores here, unfortunately, so I have to live vicariously through all the pics you guys post!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

The deal of the century is the 3 tea lights for $1. I was in a JoAnn the other day and they were selling ONE tealight for $2.99. WTH 9x markup?!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Target home decor clearance. 6 tea lights for $1.57. Good quality. Wouldn't make a special trip there because you never know if they have 'em, but if you happen to go in...

I'm hoping they stay in stock until I get my LED bulbs in because I want to see if I can easily wire in a brighter one.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Mordessa said:


> Anybody got pics of their DT finds? They don't have those stores here, unfortunately, so I have to live vicariously through all the pics you guys post!


Sure. Here's some of the stuff I have picked up from DT in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@joossa, Great haul!
What will you be using the little LED clips for?
I too am stocking up on the severed feet and hands. Loving it!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

My Dollar tree finger


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Spooky-Licious said:


> @joossa, Great haul!
> What will you be using the little LED clips for?
> I too am stocking up on the severed feet and hands. Loving it!


I will be using them as spot lights for props and tombstones. =D



liuoliveira said:


> My Dollar tree finger


That looks great!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I looked up the Dollar Tree store closest to me and it said they closed at 9, but when I got there at 8:50 hoping to do a quick 10 minute grab and go..... they were closed. The sign on the store said they close at 8.  Next time I know not to trust the darned internet!!! But, I did see through the window that they had quite a few of the rats left!!! So I will go back with plenty of time to spare tomorrow!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought 8 crows, a few things of creepy cloth and some signs, love the dollar tree!


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

finally got the creepy cloths!!!


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Our DT here in Ohio has much the same. Haven't seen the scene setters, but that's not really my thing. I will say that the tea lights are the most realistic I've seen and I've bought them from Kmart, Walmart and Dollar Zone stores. The ones they have at DT have the most realistic color, flicker and decent brightness, but still not as bright as the real thing. Gonna pick up a few more packs of those for my PVC candles.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I just stopped at ours again tonight they had so much stuff it was amazing! They added signs, rats, bunches of party supplies, lots of skeleton and skull items, kitchen stuff, window clings, silhouettes, costumes, 2 aisles of candy, fall stuff, skulls, fencing, tombstones, lots more but can't think of it off hand.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Junit said:


> I just stopped at ours again tonight they had so much stuff it was amazing! They added signs, rats, bunches of party supplies, lots of skeleton and skull items, kitchen stuff, window clings, silhouettes, costumes, 2 aisles of candy, fall stuff, skulls, fencing, tombstones, lots more but can't think of it off hand.


Now that you mentioned 'fencing', i remembered I saw those little cemetery mini fences at my Dollar store as well.
I also saw pretty much the same kind of mini fencing @ Spirit - for $7.99 each ( 2 piece set)
_*If that's the kind of fencing you're looking for, save a few bucks and go to Dollar Tree.

Check it out for yourself.*_

*DOLLAR TREE INTERLOCKING CEMETERY FENCE:*
http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Flor...l-Fences/453c318c368p322035/index.pro#details

*SPIRIT INTERLOCKING CEMETERY FENCE:*
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gothic-2-piece-fencing/


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I decided to stop by Dollar Tree today, and I'm very glad I did. There was a lot of stuff, all in my budget~! And for the price, it was more than worth it.



Junit said:


> I just stopped at ours again tonight they had so much stuff it was amazing! They added signs, rats, bunches of party supplies, lots of skeleton and skull items, kitchen stuff, window clings, silhouettes, costumes, 2 aisles of candy, fall stuff, skulls, fencing, tombstones, lots more but can't think of it off hand.


Yep, saw all this, as well as quite a few glow-in-the-dark items, and jack-o-lantern themed items. I also got a couple of lanterns with designs on them. And there was so much more, it was great! I'll have to check back there in October.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen the mini skulls, the ones that come in the net bag, this year? I've checked out 3 DT's and can't find them.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I think Walgreens had some of the little mini skull bags. Haven't seen them at DT this year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks sumrtym! Maybe I got them at Walgreens last year.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's a little something I did with my severed fingers and eyeballs. They're on my bookshelf on standby to get incorporated into my butcher display later....


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

this is what i did with the skulls from dollar tree


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the little "stone" statues they have. I'm considering getting a couple of them.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

coryjwa said:


> View attachment 86605
> 
> this is what i did with the skulls from dollar tree


Awesome! I'm sure they'll look fantastic at night!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

For those that don't usually check out the props forum..... 

Here are soem of the DT carvable pumpkins my kid brother and I created with the LED tea lights. Turned out pretty good for a buck each. The craving was pretty easy too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I need eyeballs and our DT doesn't have any!!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

joossa said:


> Sure. Here's some of the stuff I have picked up from DT in the last couple weeks.


OMG! I didn't know they had LED clip on lights for a buck! Man...now I have to go back and look for them lol. Thanks for sharing


----------

